# cow horn tip



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are a couple of photos of a little call I made from tip of a cow horn.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice sounding and looking little call Rich.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome looking call, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellows. The pictures don't do it justice, but the call will be a good medium range call. I have quite a few more horn tips just in case somebody needs a similar call made up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_very, very nice Rich!!_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on that ...real nice looking call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks and sounds great Rich !


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet looking call Rich!!
Mark


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a photo that is a little bit better.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah click on the HornTipBunny.wav at the bottom of the original post..... Don't forget to turn your speakers on! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks and sounds great!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I got the call today, Thanks Rich it is really great. I usually only use my calls, but I can honestly say, this one is going on my lanyard.


----------

